# تقنية تعقيم المياه ب uv



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

[/CODE]SIZE="6"]E]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقنية تعقيم مياه الشرب باستخدم ULTRAVIOLET أصبحت منتشرة الأن وخصوصا بعد ظهور مشكلة تكون البرومات BrO3 في المياه عند استخدام الأوزون
الملف المرفق يشرح هذه التقنية وفوائدها
أرجو أن يستفيد منه الجميع
وأسألكم الدعاء[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/SIZE]


----------



## مهندس أحمد سعيد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ala


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## shahryar afandi (26 يناير 2012)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزيلا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (22 فبراير 2012)

شكراً على الملف


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (24 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك ربي خيرا*


----------



## hossamm444 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (24 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هنو2007 (13 مايو 2012)

تقوم اشعة اليوفي بقتل الجراثيم ويتم قتل الجراثيم ثم يتم حفظ الماء لمدة معينه من تاريخ التعبية


----------



## مروان القصار (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكرااا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (13 يوليو 2012)

شكراجزيلا


----------



## faerrd (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يارب


----------



## adiga eng (2 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## yousef deab (5 يناير 2013)

رائع ابويوسف


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (9 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 فبراير 2013)




----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (20 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## alshawky (11 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (1 يناير 2015)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## جمال بشر (15 فبراير 2015)

جهد مشكور


----------

